# Eimeo Creek Sunday 22nd



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Folks

Going to head into Eimeo Creek tomorrow morning for a flick session. Tide 0705 high 4.6m....Low 1335 0.63m.

High water up the creek heading to the yachts for a flick and the surrounding sand bars as the tide recedes. Not sure what to expect up that way as it has been a while since i have fished this area.

All welcome to join me...Will be launching by daylite 0630 am..

Cheers

Stevo.....


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Bungy.

It's been that long since I've been out I'd forgotten I even own a kayak  If I can scrape my arse out of bed I think i might join you, sounds like a nice easy to trip to get back into it. Where do you launch, the boat ramp? I've only fished the sand side of the bank before.

Cheers. MightyBoosh.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya MB

Launch from the eimeo ramp. Bring some aeroguard as last time i got smashed by sandy's. Look forward to meeting

Cheers

Stevo


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

How did ya go Bungy? I missed the post and had chores to do so couldn't make it. I did get out on Saturday and got a nice 34cm Sooty down Sarina way but that's all.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

The one bite and a big fat doughnut for me :|

Was good to get the kayak wet again though, was way too long between trips.


----------

